# Help with Puppy Conformation Evaluation!



## CampGoldenSmiles (1 mo ago)

Photos of faces also marked with colors


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

If I had to pick based on just these photos, I’m partial to blue. I would however, suggest watching them on the move and seeing how each free stacks. If you have a yogurt lid or similar it maybe help them stand more confidently while being hand stacked for these photos.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I like green, brown, and red.... in that order.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Just by the pics I would be leaning to blue/orange but tough to see the head outline and neck the way you're holding the head. Like Tagrenine mentioned it is easier to use some food on a small lid to get their heads in position. Also would definitely have to see them running around and see how they look when they stop/self stack. Most breeders will always keep a female to continue on their breeding program if that is your goal.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Do you have a mentor that can come and do a hands on evaluation? The Golden show ring is very competitive and phots will never tell the whole story especially for things like bite, fit of elbows, substance, tail set, etc.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LJack said:


> Do you have a mentor that can come and do a hands on evaluation? The Golden show ring is very competitive and phots will never tell the whole story especially for things like bite, fit of elbows, substance, tail set, etc.


Especially with very fluffy pups that are constant movement.


----------



## CampGoldenSmiles (1 mo ago)

Tagrenine said:


> If I had to pick based on just these photos, I’m partial to blue. I would however, suggest watching them on the move and seeing how each free stacks. If you have a yogurt lid or similar it maybe help them stand more confidently while being hand stacked for these photos.


Thank you. My young daughter was helping me with the photos. I realize they aren’t perfect. Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## CampGoldenSmiles (1 mo ago)

JerseyChris said:


> Just by the pics I would be leaning to blue/orange but tough to see the head outline and neck the way you're holding the head. Like Tagrenine mentioned it is easier to use some food on a small lid to get their heads in position. Also would definitely have to see them running around and see how they look when they stop/self stack. Most breeders will always keep a female to continue on their breeding program if that is your goal.


Thank you! They all have different temperaments also! We had intended to keep a female (and still might) but we also unexpectedly fell in love with one of the boys. My teenager junior handler is begging me for him. Sigh….


----------



## CampGoldenSmiles (1 mo ago)

LJack said:


> Do you have a mentor that can come and do a hands on evaluation? The Golden show ring is very competitive and phots will never tell the whole story especially for things like bite, fit of elbows, substance, tail set, etc.


I had hoped and planned to do this, but one is at the National this week and the other has a couple of dogs with a respiratory bug going around from shows, so she doesn’t want to risk pups in person anytime soon. :-/


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I’d really try to get help and input from your mentors and perhaps the breeders of the sire and dam. These aren’t great stacks and someone who can see videos of movement and stacks will be of more help to you.


----------



## CampGoldenSmiles (1 mo ago)

Adding a couple of additional free stack and movement photos and videos.


Emmdenn said:


> I’d really try to get help and input from your mentors and perhaps the breeders of the sire and dam. These aren’t great stacks and someone who can see videos of movement and stacks will be of more help to you.


Thank you. I’m trying but logistics is making it difficult. One is at the National this week and the other has two show youngsters getting over a respiratory bug after being at shows recently so she doesn’t want to risk it with my pups.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I yogurt lid is good for keeping them standing (and licking)- I'm having to mentally move things around on these photos but I think if I were forced to choose one from only these pics I would take Brown.


----------



## Coco'sHuman (2 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> I yogurt lid is good for keeping them standing (and licking)- I'm having to mentally move things around on these photos but I think if I were forced to choose one from only these pics I would take Brown.


Would you mind to explain a bit detail about the reasoning behind your choice ? - It will be a great learning opportunity for novice like me.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@CampGoldenSmiles -

Hey.... quick question.... can you share which were girlies and which were boys?

When I looked at the pups this morning, I thought green was a girlie and the two others I mentioned were boys? Like Green and brown drew my eyes because they seemed more proportionate than the other pups at a glance. Brown and red had the nicer heads - but I was thinking they might be boys.


----------



## Coco'sHuman (2 mo ago)

Megora said:


> Hey.... quick question.... can you share which were girlies and which were boys?
> 
> When I looked at the pups this morning, I thought green was a girlie and the two others I mentioned were boys? Like Green and brown drew my eyes because they seemed more proportionate than the other pups at a glance. Brown and red had the nicer heads - but I was thinking they might be boys.


Good question, but to wrong person.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Coco'sHuman said:


> Good question, but to wrong person.


Thanks - I replied to the wrong comment.


----------



## CampGoldenSmiles (1 mo ago)

Megora said:


> @CampGoldenSmiles -
> 
> Hey.... quick question.... can you share which were girlies and which were boys?
> 
> When I looked at the pups this morning, I thought green was a girlie and the two others I mentioned were boys? Like Green and brown drew my eyes because they seemed more proportionate than the other pups at a glance. Brown and red had the nicer heads - but I was thinking they might be boys.


Hi. To answer your question: Blue, Green and Brown are boys. Red, Pink and Purple are girls.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Coco'sHuman said:


> Would you mind to explain a bit detail about the reasoning behind your choice ? - It will be a great learning opportunity for novice like me.


For me, it was mostly which appeared most correct with least amount of mental moving of body parts. The photos/stacks aren't really consistent enough to be able to say and as someone else pointed out, it's difficult to choose from photos since you can't check how the elbows fit to the body, etc- so for me it was which of them seemed like he was comfortable in correct stack position, puppies that move (for instance) their front left leg repeatedly have some conformation issue causing them to be more comfortable with the leg in the wrong place. I'd like to put my hands on Blue and Red.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

do you have the dam & sire’s K9 data links? 

You can post again once you manage to get better stacked photos


----------



## CampGoldenSmiles (1 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> For me, it was mostly which appeared most correct with least amount of mental moving of body parts. The photos/stacks aren't really consistent enough to be able to say and as someone else pointed out, it's difficult to choose from photos since you can't check how the elbows fit to the body, etc- so for me it was which of them seemed like he was comfortable in correct stack position, puppies that move (for instance) their front left leg repeatedly have some conformation issue causing them to be more comfortable with the leg in the wrong place. I'd like to put my hands on Blue and Red.


Thank you. I will try again. I had a young daughter helping me, so between wiggly puppies and her novice camera work it wasn’t ideal. I’m grateful she helped. They turn 8 weeks tomorrow so I can try to do another round. Attaching photos of both parents here. Truth be told, we are trying to decide between Pink and Red. We already love Blue and he has the best bone and personality too. I usually can’t keep boys but he’s charmed us so much we are making an exception. My junior handler is begging me for him.


----------



## CampGoldenSmiles (1 mo ago)

We tried again with photos. Please lmk if these are better?


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Any updates on the puppies? How are they doing?


----------



## CampGoldenSmiles (1 mo ago)

Hi! Thanks for checking in. We decided to keep Blue Boy and Pink Girl for the time being while we see how they turn out. I wanted to keep Red Girl, but my kids fell in love with the other two and placing either of them would have been like Sophie’s Choice. So Red went to a family member as a show prospect who will let me get back to her if need be. Green boy is going to a family who have a daughter interested in juniors and obedience. Purple and Brown are going to pet homes on limited registrations. May still place Pink after we wait and see.


----------

